# Log Cabin uggh!!



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

terrynistler said:


> Well we know what you are going to be doing for the next month. Makes scheduling easy and the plus side is you won't have to long a drive each day.


There you go again... looking on the bright side! :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## reveivl (May 29, 2005)

Suggest to the HO that you put stud walls in strategic spots (like everywhere) to contain the wires. :jester: :jester: Might not look like a log home from the inside anymore, but it'll be easier to clean, brighter, not as heavy feeling... oh, they like living in a log home?


----------



## Crawdad (Jul 20, 2005)

Speedy Petey said:


> Wraiths,
> 
> I have wired quite a few log cabins, not nearly as many as Purdy, but a decent amount. In fact I am starting another one this month.
> 
> ...



Speedy is right on, here.
We drilled our logs for wiring when we got to receptacle height, before laying any more logs.
We have a small log cabin, that we built ourselves, in East Tennessee.
No McMansion, I assure you, but my wife and I love it.

Where are those 1,000 cabins going to be? So many people have built log cabins, or had them built for them, that our little place is not so unusual any more...I guess that's a good excuse to build myself a stone house next, ya reckon? Now, that'll be a challenge to build, wire, and plumb!


----------



## Mr. D (Jun 7, 2006)

got a chase you can follow to the loft? some attic, knee walls or something? what type of floor system to the loft. carpenteer might have to make some custom wood boxes to cover some conduit. the old chinking trick is always a possibility. log homes aren't that hard. but then again, i built twenty of them before i ever did a stick framed house.


----------



## Ten Fingers (Nov 5, 2006)

If they want to live in something rustic, what do they need electricity for anyway? Hang a candle on the wall.


----------



## archtimb (Mar 25, 2007)

*Comparing log walls to SIP's?*



mdshunk said:


> I wired exactly two log homes. The first one was for curiosity. The second one was out of stupidity. I rank log homes about the same as SIPS homes, as far as how fun they are to wire.


MD, just curious, why?

From your statement I must assume that you have only worked on SIP construction performed by the foolish that buy into that line from the panel manufacturers. You know the one..."electrical chases at rcpt. height. Just drill into the chase and pull the wire..." ROTFLMAO!

Or perhaps, where the "professional SIP's installer" applied the entire precut package with no consideration of mechanicals, window & door installation, roofing ventilation or interior finishes? Believe me, I have seen this type of work on a $1.8 million project, that then exceeded $2 million to try and "fix" this sort of nonsense. And these are the guys we lose jobs to?

How would you feel walking into a properly prepped SIP project? ALL the branch circuits in the panels are already in place. Holes are cut for your boxes (some trimming required, depending on your box of choice). No surface raceways or built up baseboards. Everything looks as it should. All circuits are tagged and ready to be picked up in the crawl/cellar. We also run smurf tube for low voltage, Cat 5, video, telephone, whatever. Change it, customize it, or upgrade it, your choice. Most ceiling lights are complete with wire and box. In a Timber Frame, all ceiling lights on timbered ceilings are wired. Think we might be able to knock a little off that $45k figure? :whistling

We should connect on a project someday! You might enjoy a Timber Frame/SIP home done by a professional!

Sorry for any hijack in progress! If it helps, I think wiring a log wall, after construction, is just as retarded as wiring a SIP's building, after construction. But, that's not what I do, so I can't help!

Mitch


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

archtimb said:


> We should connect on a project someday! You might enjoy a Timber Frame/SIP home done by a professional!


You're a rare cat, and that's about all I can say. The manufacturer's are to blame for my not liking logs and SIPS. They just meeting a price point and damn all the mechanical subs.


----------



## archtimb (Mar 25, 2007)

You think the five years I spent doing electric has any effect on how I install panels? :thumbup:

And you are right about log walls, especially round interior! There is no way the electric is going to look good, without some creative wood carving. On the SIP's, I would place only 70% of the blame on manufacturers. The rest go to the contractors who buy into that line of crap. They deserve to pay that $45k. I have seen pricing like that, as soon as a contractor hears either TF or SIP's. Then we walk them through what we provide, how we work and let them know that they will not have to have a top man posted on the project for weeks while we assemble things.

I'm just waiting for the customer that requests full smurf tube for everything! We started using it for lo-vo because I got tired of trying to get a definition of what cabling was needed in each area (esp. when cat 5 was all the rage). That is the one area I have given in to saying "let the electric contractor figure it out"! At least we can lay the provisions for them!

I'll let you know the next time we are working in central PA. From your avitar, I would guess you are in the south central area? 

Mitch


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

realpurty2 said:


> You sure your going to pass on this? Multiply 45k each by 1000 and then decide. :thumbsup:


no offense, but $45k x 1000 is nice...it's the what's left over after all costs that concerns me..and 1000 log cabins in 700 days...lots of overtime and high expenses...it's all you...


----------

